# Active Grow LED Lighting



## Djthomp28 (Jan 13, 2021)

I know there have been some great conversations about LED lights on the forum. Just wondering if anyone has feedback on Active Grow LED lights. I have one of their fixtures and all seems well. Next, I am thinking about converting the two HO T5 over to LED and thinking about going with their tubes. I grow using utility racks and my lights are generally 12-18 inches above the canopy (see photo below). Before I continue to invest, I figured I would see what other's thought. I need to upgrade the fixtures over my Lycastes and Cattleya shelves.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fibre (Jan 14, 2021)

I replaced all my T5 HO bulbs with LED. I took the one with the best efficiency I could get. They have more than 200 lumen/watt. I replaced two T5s (115 W) with two LED stripes (26 W). What a saving!


----------



## masaccio (Jan 31, 2021)

Can't testify to LED tubes but how can you go wrong? I grow under a line of LED spots suspended from an 8 foot curtain rod on a long windowsill for cattleyas and higher light orchids. In another room, they're in a ceiling tracklight fixture iIlluminating a waist-high bookshelf that runs wall to wall for paphs. Brightness isn't a problem and PAR ratings are not a problem . I use the Cree 150 watt equivalent, actual energy 19 watts(!). 
As a note, I've been exclusively using the 3000K light balance which deliver completely satisfactory growing and blooming (even without supplemental natural light) and they're cheaper than the 5000K bulbs. I've been meaning to do a post about the push towards bluer lights to get feedback, but I can tell you that my 3000K bulbs work just fine. Don't know what the choices are in tubes. The push seems to be towards higher in the K scale. And maybe more money for the vendors. Just sayin'....
PS: Your setup looks great!


----------



## Ray (Feb 1, 2021)

Darlene, 

I'm sure those are great, but at $139/bulb, you'd do better replacing the T5 fixtures with lamps from theorchidhobbyist.com.


----------



## papheteer (Apr 3, 2021)

fibre said:


> I replaced all my T5 HO bulbs with LED. I took the one with the best efficiency I could get. They have more than 200 lumen/watt. I replaced two T5s (115 W) with two LED stripes (26 W). What a saving!



May I ask what type of led bulbs you replaced your t5ho’s with? Thanks


----------



## fibre (Apr 25, 2021)

Bridgelux: BXEB-L0340U-50E0750-C-C3


----------

